# Dewalt and big orange



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Was at a tool distributor the other day looking at a 20 volt max tool set and the guy was trying to tell me that Dewalt makes a special line of tools just for home depot and that they were of lower quality. I ended up buying the set at home depot, and they look exactly the same to me. I call BS on his part but I have heard this myth before. What do you think?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Sounds probably true. They do it for appliances and things like TVs at places like Best Buy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My guess is they took a normally-produced tool, created a separate UPC and package for it........... just so HD could thwart price-match shoppers.

"No, I'm sorry, sir. Lowe's sells model number 123456-789. We sell model number 123456-987. They're not the same, so we can't match their price."

It's quite common in large retail markets to do this.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

We had two Dewalt drills one for HD one from the supply house they looked the exact same but if you held both you could feel the one from the supply house was heavier so I'm goin to say true. Check the part numbers. There is usually one number different

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Check the batteries. Probably a lower amp hour battery in the HD version.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> Check the batteries. Probably a lower amp hour battery in the HD version.


Same amp hour batteries than anywhere else. It just doesn't make sense that tool companies geared for professional use would do what he is saying. Not many homeowners are gonna go blow 400 bucks on some power tools when they can buy a ryobi for half that.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've seen a lot of posts on the site that say supply houses have a better quality tool with all the major brands (dewalt, milwaukee, etc...) but I have no first hand experience. 

Are any model numbers different?


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

what happens in these cases is HD or Walmart or Canadian Tire or anyother BIG retailer goes to Dewalt and says "I want a Drill with 2 batteries and a case and we will pay $150" Dewalt then goes back, figures they need to make a profit so substitutes in cheaper plastics, gears, case battery etc until they get the cost down to $150 with Dewalt making a few $'s too. They will also make Exclusive deals where on the HD (or other) is the only one carrying a certain model, this is the thwart price matches as some one else had said

I worked as a manufactures rep for 6 years and have seen how things are done :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They also create different model numbers so the store can easily advertise "You won't find a lower price anywhere!" Of course not.... no one else sells that model.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I suppose they could do these things, but if it were true it would certainly wreck the manufacturers reputation. I was arguing about something similar in regards to Klein tools with a coworker. He says the tools home depot sells are made cheaper for them by Klein, but I have bought tonnes of them from both HD and wholesalers and there is absolutely no difference.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Kleins screwdrivers suck no matter where you buy them...


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Some things are infact different big box vs supplier. A good example is Lincoln hobby size welders. The big box model wire drive is all plastic crap vs the supplier model is all machined metal and uses a diffrent type of transformer. Definitely worth the extra 100$ at the welding supplier. Wouldn't be surprised if other companys did the same.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

It probably would ruin their reputation eventually. But the guys who make decisions like that will be off to ruin other companies before the **** hits the fan, and millions of dollars richer to boot.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm of the "myth" camp.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it's a myth fueled by smaller vendors. Think of all the production and logistics costs incurred by making two lines of the exact same product, big box retailers most definitely get a break on price from MFG's because they simply buy a ton of their product as opposed to some small tool store who buys 10 at a time. It's interesting seeing all the different opinions on this subject!


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Kleins screwdrivers suck no matter where you buy them...


I have a lot of Klein tools, the older ones are definitely better quality than some bought the last couple of years. As far as HD v supply house I couldn't say for sure, but this much I do know. It's highly unlikely any of my future tool purchases will be Klein.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder if's it anything like TVs? When Sony makes a TV and it passes all possible QC tests it is labeled as an A and is marketed at full retail. If it takes 2 passes to meet the QC it is marked B and distributed to their outlet stores.


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

I know there was one version of the makita skill saw that they sold at home depot but it was clearly different and cheaper


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

is every dewalt or Klein tool found at the HD different than at the local supplier - probably not. 

However if HD wanted to bring out a Neon Pink Lady Gaga signature model Dewalt drill  for women and said they would like commit to selling 10 per month per store and you were a VP at Dewalt would you say yes? 

Before you jump up and down yelling NO  WAY! realize that you are saying no to a $40millon order*. AND possibly more importantly royally pissing off a MAJOR distributor of yours that probably sells boat loads of Dewalt tools. 

Its a complex issue with major $'s involved. 


*$150 per drill X 10 per store X 2250 stores X 12 months = 40M


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I think it's a myth fueled by smaller vendors. Think of all the production and logistics costs incurred by making two lines of the exact same product, big box retailers most definitely get a break on price from MFG's because they simply buy a ton of their product as opposed to some small tool store who buys 10 at a time. It's interesting seeing all the different opinions on this subject!


Agree fully.

That's why romex is cheaper at the box stores.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

you can also substitute a pink drill for an $80 hammer


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I contacted Porter Cable about the same myth and was told by a company rep it is all BS and they don't manufacture "special products" for big box stores..

I posted the info here.. but good luck finding the post.. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This guy is a rep from DeWalt apparently.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/hey-gatorb888-tell-us-about-dewalt-109676/



> Also, there is no difference between the tools you find in a big box store (Lowes & Depot) and the ones you find in a Supply House. Remember, I am speaking about Dewalt product here, I can't speak for other manufactures but I have to assume it's the same.
> 
> If the model number is the same, it's the same tool.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's still my theory that in order to get their hooks in the amateur market as well, that they probably dropped the quality overall when they started really pushing those brands at the big boxes. It allows for lower prices overall, but nothing store specific.

-John


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Big John said:


> It's still my theory that in order to get their hooks in the amateur market as well, that they probably dropped the quality overall when they started really pushing those brands at the big boxes. It allows for lower prices overall, but nothing store specific.
> 
> -John


I'd agree with that and apply it to almost everything made today. Cheaper materials, cheaper labor, cheaper product in general. It's ALL about the dollars.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Kleins screwdrivers suck no matter where you buy them...


Agreed. I picked up a couple new ones two weeks ago. The old ones become beaters and the new ones are strictly for their intended purpose. I was making up a device yesterday and thought "this screwdriver sucks, I better grab the new one. It WAS the new one"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Agreed. I picked up a couple new ones two weeks ago. The old ones become beaters and the new ones are strictly for their intended purpose. I was making up a device yesterday and thought "this screwdriver sucks, I better grab the new one. It WAS the new one"


 
Should'a had that ECX driver out there for that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Should'a had that ECX driver out there for that.


What an ECX driver?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Kleins screwdrivers suck no matter where you buy them...


Which brand/line would you rank #1?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> Which brand/line would you rank #1?


I've been using Wiha for the last 6 months. _Way_ better than my old Kleins.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

stuiec said:


> I've been using Wiha for the last 6 months. _Way_ better than my old Kleins.


I'll have to look around and see if anyone carries them here. Usually guys will say Wera but I didn't like them, personally.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> I'll have to look around and see if anyone carries them here. Usually guys will say Wera but I didn't like them, personally.


got mine here http://wihatools.ca/

Fast delivery, and they have specials on all the time. I went for the 10 pc softgrip set.

They have a list of distributors for Calgary on the site too.

Just had a look, 10 pc is on sale right now for $55.56. Good price for made in Germany.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I've been using Wiha for the last 6 months. _Way_ better than my old Kleins.


 Agreed. My Wihas are going strong after more than a year of abuse. I've had the new Kleins break in a couple of months.

-John


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed. My Wihas are going strong after more than a year of abuse. I've had the *new Kleins break in a couple of months*.
> 
> -John


Ditto


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> Agreed. My Wihas are going strong after more than a year of abuse. I've had the new Kleins break in a couple of months.
> 
> -John





stuiec said:


> Ditto


I've snapped the tips off drivers more often with the newer version of the Klein drivers but I just take them to HD and they swap them out on the spot. For me, I think my Klein preference is as much a like for their handles and the fact I've been using them since the day I started in the trade. I am going to order a set of the Wiha's though, just to compare. I'll have a look for the 10 piece set you mentioned. Thanks. ...Steve


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

SteveO. said:


> Which brand/line would you rank #1?


Wera screwdrivers are my favourite


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Wera screwdrivers are my favourite


I have not used the Wiha, but own the Wera set. They are ten times better than Klein. The only Klein I have left, is my beaters, and a Robertson.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

for screwdrivers i just use ace brand. They have grips like the older style kleins. warrenty issues, there are none. I have not purchased a screw driver in years.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

MYTH!!!!! Www.ereplacementparts.com. If there were two different models there would be cheaper parts lines. Don't believe everything people tell you to try and make a sale. Big box stores may have different tool bundles available


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I used to think that Klein was bad now but after using just about everything out there, i have learned that if you dont use them like chisles and take care of them a little and replace when necassary they are just as good as anything out there..


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I used to think that Klein was bad now but after using just about everything out there, i have learned that if you dont use them like chisles and take care of them a little and replace when necassary they are just as good as anything out there..


Klein is junk. I take VERY GOOD care of my tools. When a screwdriver is done after a month of use, I consider it junk. I have been using the Weras for almost a year now, and they are still in great shape.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had the klein journeyman drivers for over a year now and they're doing just fine. However, I do have a designated beating screwdriver so I avoid ruining my other drivers. I have noticed though that the wera phillips fit more snug than kleins.

As far as power tools. It seems anymore it's just hit or miss. Some people just get stuck with a bad batch, while others can't seem to break theirs. I knew a guy that had a ryobi set for 2 years and besides looking like trash, they worked just fine. My bosch ni-cad set for over 3 years now and the only thing I've notice about the drill is that it's beginning to spark when in full speed in reverse. 

I'm having trouble justifying 500 bucks for a new set when it's only going to cost me 80 bucks to get 1 new extra battery to keep this set going.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

robroy952 said:


> Klein is junk. I take VERY GOOD care of my tools. When a screwdriver is done after a month of use, I consider it junk. I have been using the Weras for almost a year now, and they are still in great shape.


what kind of work do you primarily do..? maybe thats the differance here. I do mainly resi and some indus.... I agree, carrying a beater driver really extends the lifetime of a "good" one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A cordless drill that will never ever run out of batterys?



:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

captkirk said:


> what kind of work do you primarily do..? maybe thats the differance here. I do mainly resi and some indus.... I agree, carrying a beater driver really extends the lifetime of a "good" one.


I'm work for an oil company. I was called out last night, and using my good ol' Weras at 2:30. I'm in a position now, where I am fortunate enough to have my employer buy me whatever tools I need. Yes, it kicks A$$ to be taken care of. Most of the screws I mess with are rusty and big, and I need my impact to break them free.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There's both truth and error in the claim that 'there's a difference.'

"Crazy Eddie" made the 'unique model number' famous with his electronics outlet, back in the '70's ... until serious lawyers got involved, and pretty much made the practice of simply marking the products different illegal. 

Yet, the tool companies have found other ways to accomodate different customers. Here are some examples:

1) Makita makes 'blue' tools and 'white' tools. Oddly enough, the white ones turn up at the box stores, have different ratings, and are much cheaper than their 'blue' counterparts;

2) Box stores will often sell tools as part of a kit that is not available elsewhere; it might come with some bits, or a tool bag, or something else that makes it differ from the 'usual' tool;

3) Pro tool stores will often also have 'reconditioned' tools available, tools that are sometimes claimed to have been box-store returns.

I recently ran into this when bought a paint sprayer. Oddly enough, Graco (a top-notch manufacturer of paint sprayers) made the sprayer in two versions: one for Sherwin-Williams, and one for everyone else. I had the misfortune of buying expensive accessories that cannot be used with my sprayer. I was not pleased.

These 'special' versions are not always a bad thing. Again, using Sherwin-Williams as an example .... they are selling an M-T-M pressure washer that appears to be optimised for use in paint preparation. The S-W model 'straddles' the capabilities of other pressure washers.

A close cousin to the 'unique model number' myth is the 'they're made by the same folks' myth. That may be, but there are often differences that go far beyond there simply being a different color of paint. When a firm makes - say- screwdrivers for a multitude of customers, they will make them to the customers' specifications. It is the customer who determines whether the differences are more than just cosmetic.

Personally? Well, I recently went 'tool shopping' with a brother who just got out of the service. I was amazed to learn that very few of my tools are available at the home centers. This brought home the point that the pro tool shops actually know what they're doing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> what an ecx driver?


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I've been using Wiha for the last 6 months. _Way_ better than my old Kleins.


Blasphemy! :001_huh:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

stuiec said:


> I've been using Wiha for the last 6 months. _Way_ better than my old Kleins.


I ordered a set of Whiha's last week and just thought I'd let you know, in case you didn't get the email, that they've got free shipping over $49 right now. Would have saved me $15 on my purchase but I'm looking forward to testing them out.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Agree fully.
> 
> That's why romex is cheaper at the box stores.


 
Sorry but romex is cheaper at the box stores because it is a loss leader.

As far as tools go,yes the tools purchased at HD are a lower grade and quality then ones purchased elsewhere. There are slight differences. Even electrical products. Look at Square D, The breakers sold at HD have a straight blade screw, the ones sold at the supply house have a straight blade but you can also use a number 2 square tip, The knock outs are harder to get out in a panel from HD then at the supply house,the ground bars are different,the main breaker is different,etc etc.

We have been down this road almost as much as the stupid buried pvc jokes. 

There are those that see the difference,the value shoppers and those that don't,the price shoppers. 

Guys that want quality buy from supply houses,guys that want cheap prices buy from HD.


----------

